# Инверсионная терапия



## Гертруда (2 Июл 2013)

Здравстуйте, я бывшая гимнастка, нужно ли говорить что проблемы со спиной были всегда... Долгое время мучали болит в пояснице, а после заболел грудной и шейный отдел... была помоложе бегала по врачам, как сумасшедшая, но безрезультатно... в конце концов когда спать, сидеть, ходить стало не возможно занялась упражнениями... укрепила поясницу( упр " Обратная гиперэкстензия"), врач ЛФК показала еще несколько элементарных упражнений, а перед компьютером стала сидеть с пециальном воротнике, очень забавный шейный воротник, накачивается грушей как тонометр, все домашние смеялись по началу, а я от такого комплекса мероприятий почувствовала себя намного много лучше, впервые за долгие годы... Так что всем желаю здоровья, и хочу сказать что только комплекная терапия может помочь)


----------



## василий Петрович (3 Июл 2013)

Давно мучаюсь с позвоночником, решил снимать защемление с помощью инверсии.
У кого был опыт использования инверсионных ботинок и столов?
Я достаточно активный мужчина, потом мне ближе ботинки, я думаю сила воздействия гравитации на них максимальная.
Давай те делиться опытом.
Так же нашёл упражнения по укреплению поясничного отдела - без крепкого фундамента не может быть крепкого остова здания.


----------



## Иван 1980 (3 Июл 2013)

Я тоже при болях стараюсь расстянуть позвоночник. Вишу на турнике, но не знал как называются эти приспособления для ног, чтобы висеть вниз головой. Какие инверсионные ботинки вы используете? И сколько времени вы висите за раз?


----------



## василий Петрович (3 Июл 2013)

Я покупал вот здесь:  ******
Начинал висеть висть с нескольских секунд, сейчас довел до 3 минут. Отлично растягивает спину после работы. У меня даже рост увеличился за 1.5 месяца на 3 см.
Добавлено: Jul 3, 2013 4:32 PM
Покупайте лучше каркасные они безопасные)


----------



## Иван 1980 (3 Июл 2013)

Гертруда, что такое обратная гиперэкстензия? Можно ли делать это упражнение при грыжах в поясничном отделе? Какой воротник вы используете?


----------



## Гертруда (3 Июл 2013)

Иван, добрый вечер! Обратную гиперэкстензию лучше показать наглядно, вот картинка. Врач ЛФК сказала что при грыжах ноги нельзя поднимать высоко, до прямой с туловищем. Я выполняю упражнение дома на кухонном столе, а для шеи испоьзую вот этот воротник... ******


----------



## Ольга . (3 Июл 2013)

Пользователи заблокированы за множественную регистрацию и размещение рекламы (см. Правила форума).
Тема закрыта.

Инверсионные ботинки и воротник обсуждаются в темах
Гравитационные (инверсионные) ботинки
Air Neck Traction или Воздушное Вытяжение Шеи


----------

